# The last thing you expect...



## PJM (Jun 13, 2021)

to see while boon-docking in the desert.  We were paid a visit at dusk by these fellows.  Valley of the Gods, UT


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 13, 2021)

I saw my very first of these several years ago, and I was so filled with wonder and questions while he charged his starter battery that I sent my wife on home and asked her to come back and pick me up later


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice set. I'd love to do something like that but acrophobia will win and keep me grounded.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 20, 2021)

Nice set! There's a guy around here that comes around from time to time. Usually I can hear him coming. I have some shots somewhere, but it's all sky, not an impressive backdrop like you have.


----------



## PJM (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks Jeff.  It was a great, if a bit surprising, place to see them.


----------

